
Ten Steps to Better Public Speaking - jdnier
http://hintjens.com/blog:107
======
jdnier
Pieter Hintjens is the creator of ZeroMQ, for what it's worth.

~~~
PieterH
I'm a large contributor, yet not the creator of the original library. That
would be Martin Sustrik. The project today consists of hundreds of projects,
and a large community which I've steered since the start. So in that respect I
created ZeroMQ.

